# How much difference does 6 weeks make?



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A hell of a lot!!

Luna at 9 weeks;









Luna at 15 weeks;


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow! It is mad how fast they grow! She is gorgeous, love the name too


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Opheliac said:


> Wow! It is mad how fast they grow! She is gorgeous, love the name too


Thanks!! 

Ignore the muddy settee no matter how many times I clean it they dirty it again. Think they're trying to tell me something!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

You are soooo mean!!! I can't believe how *my* girl has grown!

But i still '''hate'''' you for that!! 
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> You are soooo mean!!! I can't believe how *my* girl has grown!
> 
> But i still '''hate'''' you for that!!
> xx


:aureola:

Don't know what you're on about missus :shocked:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> :aureola:
> 
> Don't know what you're on about missus :shocked:


Yeah you do...........you stole my girl!! LOL!! Thats my doggie!!

Big huge loves to All the dogs and cotton!!  

Oh and you i suppose!!  

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yeah you do...........you stole my girl!! LOL!! Thats my doggie!!
> 
> Big huge loves to All the dogs and cotton!!
> 
> ...


When did this happen 

I'm smelling something and it ain't nice!!! 

Hugs to you and all the furbabies and your gorgeous girl


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh shes getting big!!!!.............


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ooh shes getting big!!!!.............


It's scary :yikes: She's taller than my collie x and she's not 4 months, Sky wasn't doing this until at least 4.5/5 months!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

shes a gorgeous BIG girl


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ducky said:


> shes a gorgeous BIG girl


Thank you!!  She is gigantic and has the weight to go with it :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

oh my gosh!  that's a hell of a difference! how big is she gonna be eventually?

She's still gorgeous though!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

It amazes me how big they grow so quick.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> oh my gosh!  that's a hell of a difference! how big is she gonna be eventually?
> 
> She's still gorgeous though!


I have no idea! Dad was 14 stone and mum was 10 stone! 



Indie said:


> It amazes me how big they grow so quick.


Thanks!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

omg shes grown so much shes beautiful xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

big_bear said:


> omg shes grown so much shes beautiful xxxx


Thank you very much


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im really taken with her she has such an adoreable face, really speaks to you with her eyes Scrummmy Just Scrummy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Im really taken with her she has such an adoreable face, really speaks to you with her eyes Scrummmy Just Scrummy


Haha yes and she's usually saying I'm going to kill you!! :laugh:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haha yes and she's usually saying I'm going to kill you!! :laugh:


 what with Licks and a wet nose


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> what with Licks and a wet nose


If she sits on you for long enough she'd be lethal


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If she sits on you for long enough she'd be lethal


Id like to chance it shes sooooooooooooo yummy


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Luna is huge! Those dogs sure do grow fast!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Luna is huge! Those dogs sure do grow fast!


Thank you! I think I need to do a new pic every 6 weeks lol!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol.

How heavy is she now then?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Lol.
> 
> How heavy is she now then?


I haven't weighed her actually! Keep meaning to take her to the vet. Is there anywhere else round here with weighing scales?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I haven't weighed her actually! Keep meaning to take her to the vet. Is there anywhere else round here with weighing scales?


Hmm not that I know of. [email protected] in swansea have got one in their vet area there, I just walked in and weighed Decks last time i took him there. Don't think they have one in the one on the moors though, which is annoying. You could always weigh yourself (or OH) then step off, pick up Luna and weigh again?! If you're strong enough lol. Its alright for me cos Decks is only 12kg lol. although my arm aches if I'm holding him for long enough so i dread to think what luna is like! lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Hmm not that I know of. [email protected] in swansea have got one in their vet area there, I just walked in and weighed Decks last time i took him there. Don't think they have one in the one on the moors though, which is annoying. You could always weigh yourself (or OH) then step off, pick up Luna and weigh again?! If you're strong enough lol. Its alright for me cos Decks is only 12kg lol. although my arm aches if I'm holding him for long enough so i dread to think what luna is like! lol.


Lol I think I'd rather just go to the one in Swansea!


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow 6 weeks does make a lot of difference. What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

spiffy said:


> Wow 6 weeks does make a lot of difference. What a gorgeous dog.


Thank you


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! What a difference. Still cute as ever!! x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Lol I think I'd rather just go to the one in Swansea!


Lol. Don't blame you! I was trying to think if there was anywhere with the big weighing scales that you pay like 20p for but the only place i could think of was the gym and dont think she'll be allowed in there lol.

Decks likes goin over to the swansea store, everytime i've taken him this one woman has taken a shine to him and fed him loads of biscuits lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> Wow! What a difference. Still cute as ever!! x


Thank you! 



rachy86xx said:


> Lol. Don't blame you! I was trying to think if there was anywhere with the big weighing scales that you pay like 20p for but the only place i could think of was the gym and dont think she'll be allowed in there lol.
> 
> Decks likes goin over to the swansea store, everytime i've taken him this one woman has taken a shine to him and fed him loads of biscuits lol.


Hahaa no wonder he loves going there!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is going to be a big girl for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> she is going to be a big girl for sure :thumbup1:


I think so too 

Oh and Rachy I popped into zoar's ark today they have a weighing scale in there and they have the moult master, slicker brush and comb on offer all for £30!! The moult master itself is meant to be £25.99!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think so too
> 
> Oh and Rachy I popped into zoar's ark today they have a weighing scale in there and they have the moult master, slicker brush and comb on offer all for £30!! The moult master itself is meant to be £25.99!


Oh fab you can take her there to be weighed then!

Ooh bargainous :thumbup1: I haven't been over there for aaaaaaages! I get annoyed going to Neath because there is nowhere free to park and no cover if it rains! lol. must make a trip soon though, you seen to get some fab bargains!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Oh fab you can take her there to be weighed then!
> 
> Ooh bargainous :thumbup1: I haven't been over there for aaaaaaages! I get annoyed going to Neath because there is nowhere free to park and no cover if it rains! lol. must make a trip soon though, you seen to get some fab bargains!


I know the feeling! But because I'm in Baglan I tend to take the bus there so I'll just get the dogs on the bus too


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I know the feeling! But because I'm in Baglan I tend to take the bus there so I'll just get the dogs on the bus too


Can you take dogs on buses? I've always wondered lol. although i'll be honest, the only bus I catch is the park and ride one lol

Gonna go on Saturday I think, taking my friend to swansea for starbucks and shoppin to cheer her up, so we'll pop in on the way home. i'm sure all the animals will cheer her up aswell!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Can you take dogs on buses? I've always wondered lol. although i'll be honest, the only bus I catch is the park and ride one lol
> 
> Gonna go on Saturday I think, taking my friend to swansea for starbucks and shoppin to cheer her up, so we'll pop in on the way home. i'm sure all the animals will cheer her up aswell!


Yeah I'm forever taking my lot on the bus 

I hate going in there with the animals as it's terrible


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> A hell of a lot!!
> 
> Luna at 9 weeks;
> 
> ...


PMSL! I see you gave up cleaning the cream leather couch! LOL

I'm almost at that stage myself.

:thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> PMSL! I see you gave up cleaning the cream leather couch! LOL
> 
> I'm almost at that stage myself.
> 
> :thumbup1:


LMAO oh no that gets wiped EVERYDAY.

That's the state it ends up in EVERYDAY.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Get a brown sofa next time, its what wev got and the mud just kinda blends in


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my newest addition (kept from our litter)

Her name is Miss Tipsy Pips, she did have white tips on her toes but the hairs grown now so they can't be seen  but she's still the cutest little angel


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Get a brown sofa next time, its what wev got and the mud just kinda blends in


I am NEVER buying a leather settee again I hate them lol!!



shazalhasa said:


> Here is my newest addition (kept from our litter)
> 
> Her name is Miss Tipsy Pips, she did have white tips on her toes but the hairs grown now so they can't be seen  but she's still the cutest little angel


Awww she is gorgeous!! How old is she now?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's lovely, can't believe how much she has grown.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Luna is such a gawjas babe, i love her little face
xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is a big gorgeous girl.
I'm amazed at how much she has grown, you forget how quickly they grow.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Fleur haven't seen you around for a while xxx


----------

